# Padauk Outside and bending qualities



## warrenbatt (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey all,

Quick question for you all. Is Padauk any good outside? I have a wonderful ecterior finish called Sikkens that is great but what happens to the wood in the sun? Also, has anyone ever tried steam bending it?

Warren


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Even indoors and out of the sun, Padauk darkens and turns from orangish to a dull brown. Outside, in the sun, it would probably happen quite fast.

I don't know how, other than turning brown, it would hold up outdoors. It's a very hard, dense wood and that wood imply good water resistance.

I've never tried steam bending it and my intuition is that this would not be a good candidate for steam bending. Too hard and stiff.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'd expect it to be brittle and challenging to bend. It is used in
guitars occasionally. I would expect it bends more or less like
ebony - not easy but doable.


----------

